# Jaguar Cichlid Info Needed



## oscar44444 (Feb 2, 2013)

I just bought a 3" Jaguar Cichlid a few days ago. He/she seems to like to hide in the leaves of a fake plant in the tank. Is this normal. The way he/she is acting makes me think a Jaguar Cichlid is an ambush predator like a largemouth Bass lurking in the weeds??? Is this correct? Any info and advice on raising this fish would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Perhaps he's still getting adjusted to his new home.


----------



## Shifty (Jan 18, 2009)

Any dither fish? What are his tank mates?

I just got a 2" Jaguar who is in his own 29g tank. He was a little skiddish at first and would hide, but then I put in 10 Zebra Danios (1") which I thought would keep some activity in the tank. He ate them all by night 2... Bad idea.


----------



## oscar44444 (Feb 2, 2013)

He is in a 29 gallon with a 6 inch pleco. He is really shy. When I turn out the lights, he comes out and patrols the tank. Even though he is shy right now, he is fast becoming my favorite fish. He has that bad**s look to him. Big lower jaw. Thanks for the info guys!! BTW, I put two small firemouths in the tank with him. They were ok during the day but when the lights went out, game over. Two dead fish. My bad!!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

oscar44444 said:


> He is in a 29 gallon with a 6 inch pleco. He is really shy. When I turn out the lights, he comes out and patrols the tank. Even though he is shy right now, he is fast becoming my favorite fish. He has that bad**s look to him. Big lower jaw. Thanks for the info guys!! BTW, I put two small firemouths in the tank with him. They were ok during the day but when the lights went out, game over. Two dead fish. My bad!!


You're going to need a much bigger tank than 29g. They can grow 12 inches or more.


----------



## wesnox1982 (Jan 22, 2013)

i all so have +- the same size jaguar mine is busy in my tank when u enter te room he does some times stay in the boat 
and attack the other tank mates. he will get use 2 the tank and will move around more .

good luck hope all comes together


----------



## dblake (Feb 7, 2013)

Once any aggressive Cichlid establishes the territory in tank, it will be hard to add any tank mates. It is best to add all the fish at the same time or make sure the new tank mate is bigger and more aggressive. It' been my experience that the longer your fish establishes it's territory, it will hard add any fish of any size regardless of it's temper.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

rgr4475 said:


> oscar44444 said:
> 
> 
> > He is in a 29 gallon with a 6 inch pleco. He is really shy. When I turn out the lights, he comes out and patrols the tank. Even though he is shy right now, he is fast becoming my favorite fish. He has that bad**s look to him. Big lower jaw. Thanks for the info guys!! BTW, I put two small firemouths in the tank with him. They were ok during the day but when the lights went out, game over. Two dead fish. My bad!!
> ...


much more 14 to 18 if male and very quickly.


----------



## Freshwaterfishguy (Feb 23, 2013)

i have a 10 inch jaguar and mine hides behind a big rock i think its normal


----------

